# What do you value most in your job?



## UptheDeise (20 Apr 2009)

Hi folks,

What do you value most in your job? Does pay come first, followed by the people you work with? Or maybe it's the type of work you do?

Would people mind making a list of the things they value most in their jobs? Starting from the most important and working your way down.

Also, do you mind stating your sex? 

This is just a little pet project for me. I'm just curious.

Regards,

UptheDeise.

Here's mine by the way:

1. Type of work I do
2. People I work with
3. Pay
4. Holiday leave
5. Overtime and bonus package
6. Health and pension contributions
7. Stock options scheme
8. Other perks such as social club, canteen, car parking
Sex: Male


----------



## Mommah (20 Apr 2009)

1.Job satisfaction
2.Flexibility
3.The people I work for ...
4.I can wear what I like
5 The control...oh yeah the control...somedays.

I'm female and a SAHM


----------



## callybags (20 Apr 2009)

1. The fact I have a job!
2. Pay
3. Relatively relaxed atmosphere/flexibility with time off and holidays
4. People I work with.( this would be more important but most of my time is spent working alone.)
5. Location- 10 minutes commute.
6. regular hours 8-5.30 Mon - Fri

Male


----------



## NHG (20 Apr 2009)

The most important factor for me is that I live across the road from my workplace, so if I leave work at 5.00 I am at home at 5.02, I can go home at break-time to hang out the washing or bring it in etc (yes, female).

I enjoy my job and the people that I work with contribute to that factor, even though I work in a managerial position (& the only female) I am treated the same as everyone else in the workplace.  They look out for me and I look out for them. Thankfully I never think 'o god monday again'.

I have taken a 20% paycut in my job as I would prefer to keep my current job than to have to travel to work (if I could find another job!).  I work in a family business.

I have no expensive lunch bills or having to wait for a table for lunch as I have my lunch at home (some days I don't even have a lunch break as I might arrange to meet a client while they are on their lunch break).


----------



## DeeFox (20 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> 1. The fact I have a job!
> 2. Pay
> 3. Relatively relaxed atmosphere/flexibility with time off and holidays
> 4. People I work with.( this would be more important but most of my time is spent working alone.)
> ...


 
This could pretty much be me -  except take out number 1, leaving Pay (sadly as the top thing I value in my current job).  And reduce hours to 9 to 5 with generous lunch/breaks in day.
And I would tack on the end the use of the internet during the day.  I would never spend so much time on sites like this if I couldn't do it during working hours!


----------



## Ancutza (20 Apr 2009)

I value the fact that I can do what I want when I want, since I'm the boss. It pays okay and, on the days when I don't have to drive the 5 minutes to the office, as soon as I get in the car I'm at work and out and about 'til tea time! An exceptional pleasure now the weather is so nice and the days getting longer! I bounce out of bed in the morning!

Male. 38.


----------



## woodbine (20 Apr 2009)

1. Pay
2. Hours worked (i went from 40 hours to 27 for work/life balance.my choice)
3. I like some of my colleagues
4. no perks

female. 


I don't enjoy my job at all really.


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2009)

Moved from the great financial debates to Work, Careers etc.

Please take time to post in the correct sub/forums.

aj
mod


----------



## helllohello (20 Apr 2009)

1. inpedendence. I have many friends who do not work and have to depend on husbands for handouts - i would hate to be in that position.
2. workmates - I work with 25 men - the gossip is great. 
3 . pay and holidays.
female


----------



## Bubbly Scot (21 Apr 2009)

1. I have a job
2. The rota suits
3. I get paid every week, on time and it's the right amount
4. No food/coffee bills, all I have to pay for is soft drinks, bars etc. (anything with a bar code basically)
5. Haven't felt the need to buy a paper in months as I can read what I want on my break
6. Boss is slowly coming to realise I have a brain and can do admin type jobs 

This is my P/T job which has taken precedence over my first job due to the fact I earn more there.

Also noticed that some of the things I get for free now are the very things we're told to cut out when on a budget..takeaway coffee, deli counter treats and newspapers 

Oh and every second Sunday my car gets a free car wash and I have an icecream. Courtesy of my boss.

It's the little things
(female)


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2009)

Jasus, where do you work!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (21 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Jasus, where do you work!!!



Was that aimed at me? and are you impressed or increduloused (is that a word?? *L*)

That's what I consider the good things, start a thread on the bad things and I can fill that too.

Most important thing I forgot though is my job helped me settle into the community I moved into a couple of years ago. It's rural and I now know a lot of people I wouldn't otherwise have known. When I told a regular customer about my hubby's new job (after a period of unemployement) she gave me a big hug


----------



## Chocks away (21 Apr 2009)

1) Projects  coordinator
    2) Work with a great bunch. About a dozen - mostly dedicated
    3) Great pay
    4) 28 days annual leave
    5) No o/t. Holidays in lieu. Generally about three weeks in total
    6) Work from home about a day a week
    7) No health/pension
    8) Treated to lunch a few times a month
    9) Appreciated by boss and staff 
Female


----------



## liaconn (21 Apr 2009)

1. Good manager
2. Nice colleagues
Interesting work (joint 2nd)
4. Pay
5. Career path
6. Ease of commuting

I am female


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2009)

1. Job security (for now anyway)
2. Allowed to use my own initiative and show what I can do (which is rare at my level in this job)
3. My work being appreciated by customers and being thanked. I enjoy my job and it can be very stressful but being thanked is very nice (very rare again in this job and it hardly ever comes from my managers!!)
4. Flexible working hours
5. Parking
6. Work with some really good people
7. Pay
8. Holiday leave
9. Refund of college fees
10. Pension (although i'm paying for it even more now)

Male


----------



## N&C (8 May 2009)

1. That I have one (until July anyway )
2. Commute is only 5 minutes.
3. Flexible Working Hours.
4. In my hometown so can meet friends/family at lunch&good kitchen if i want to stay in. 
5. A few nice colleagues.
6. Pay (declining rapidly).

If this was what do you hate about your job the list would probs hit double figures.....


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 May 2009)

I must be the only person in Ireland asking for a CUT in hours! Mr Bubbly got a new contract recently and I couldn't keep up the amount of hours I was doing and do the house, kids etc. Boss said "no problem", asked what I wanted to do, accomodated it and indicated that my cutting back my hours would help him keep all his staff on and give them decent hours.


----------

